# Pamela Anderson im luftigen Kleidchen in Berlin



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

​
Nanu! Wer schlendert denn da so entspannt in die 'Neue Nationalgalerie' in Berlin? Die Playboy-Ikone schlechthin Pamela Anderson (44) stattet momentan der deutschen Hauptstadt einen Besuch ab und war dabei vor allem bei ihrer Kleiderwahl besonders mutig!

Dabei ist jedoch nicht die Rede von einem besonders tiefen Ausschnitt oder einem extremen Micro-Mini. Hierbei geht es viel mehr um den Mut, den kühlen Temperaturen zu trotzen. Denn zugegeben, so richtig warm ist es noch immer nicht und wer sich in so einem luftigen Kleidchen nach draußen wagt, muss wohl oder übel mit einer Erkältung rechnen. Dennoch importiert Pamela mit ihrer farbenfrohen Kleiderwahl den nötigen Sonnenschein aus Los Angeles und bringt damit garantiert auch das graueste Gemüt zum Strahlen! Besonders die sonnigen Farben wie Pink und Gelb in einem wilden Muster-Mix sorgten für den richtigen Hingucker.

Auch wenn wir weiterhin auf Leggings, Strumpfhosen und Tücher zurückgreifen, so ist immerhin eine Dame in der Hauptstadt bereits modisch auf den Sommer bestens vorbereitet.

Quelle: promiflash 

Am 9. Februar 2012 feierte Gerhard Richter, unbestritten der bekannteste deutsche Künstler seiner Generation, der in der Nähe von Köln wohnt, seinen 80. Geburtstag. Gemeinsam mit der Tate Modern in London und dem Centre Pompidou in Paris richtete die Nationalgalerie Berlin zu diesem Anlass eine umfangreiche retrospektive Ausstellung seines Œuvres aus.

Etwa 140 Gemälde und 5 Skulpturen aus allen Schaffensphasen des umfangreichen Werks vermitteln in einer pointierten Auswahl, die in enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem Künstler entstand, einen Einblick in das thematisch wie stilistisch facettenreiche Schaffen. Kanonisch gewordene Bilder, wie das der die Treppe herabsteigenden Ema (1966) und der sich vom Betrachter abwendenden Betty (1988), werden mit selten oder noch nie gezeigten Arbeiten kombiniert; zentrale Beispiele einer Schaffensphase oder Werkgruppe werden mit Einzelgängern und Vorweggriffen auf Späteres in Bezug gesetzt. In einer weitestgehend chronologisch strukturierten Ausstellungsdramaturgie wird das Zwiegespräch zwischen Abstraktion und Figuration als ein sich über alle Jahrzehnte fortsetzender Dialog deutlich werden; ein Dialog, der sich bereits im allerersten Gemälde aus Richters Werkkatalog, dem ebenfalls gezeigten Werk Tisch von 1962 ankündigt. 

Der Knaller der Ausstellung: Eigens für die Berliner Ausstellung verwirklichte Gerhard Richter erstmals die Version I seiner abstrakten, aleatorischen Arbeit 4900 Farben, die, über 200 Meter hinweg, die gesamte Ausstellung umrahmen .


Bilder von Pamela gibt es bei uns natürlich auch:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ibition-berlin-germany-april-18-2012-27x.html


----------

